# Nebraska Area Pigeons Need New Loving Home



## gldpjy2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind replies & pigeon thoughtfulness. We have found a caring home for our pigeons. I appreciate all the advice that was shared with us on this need. Thank you, gldpjy2


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk,

They are adorable, what are their names?
Where in nebraska are you located?

I'm so sorry you have to give them up for health reasons, as they must have a wonderful life, and I'm sure it is a difficult decision.

Any chance you couldn't build them a nice predator and weather proof little coop for outside? They will make the adjustment as long as they have each other.

If you must let them go, I think you definitely should adopt them out together, they are bonded to each other because of their tragic beginnings, as they are bonded to you. They should not lose each other too, that would be heartbreaking. I have two hand raised babies, that bonded after being abandoned by their mom at two days of age, I could never seperate them as they also bonded out of need and they are not normal pigeons and think they are human.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Greetings to you you gldpjy, and welcome to our wonderful pigeon forum. It looks to me too that they both have loving homes right now with you. It would be a shame to see them leave you, as I am sure they love you and your famiy as well.

If this health issue is due to the pigeons, maybe yo can do as Treesa suggested, and build an outdoor coop so they may live out the rest of their lives with love and care.

I have allergies, and had one pigeon indoors for over a year, well now I have 8 pet pigeons, but I built a pigeon coop in the back yard to house the 6 I had at the time. It has been up for 11 months now. I just added a large dog kennel that I am still modifying into a flight pen and will eventally tie the two structures together. 

I hope you reconsider, but if it must be done, try and adopt them both together if possible.

Where in Nebraska are you located?

Go Big Red


----------



## 71Vega (Jul 15, 2007)

*Hello from Kansas City*

Hello, I am interested in the pigeons which you have for adoption. My sons and I just finished our new loft and are looking for a few birds. This is a hobby that myself and my three kids really enjoy, and would be a good home for your pigeons.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, 
Let me know if you cannot find homes for your two kids. They look JUST like my Bird that has been missing for a month, down to their white wing feathers. My Bird lived in the house and went outside for exercise, which is what I would do with these, though a little differently than in the past! 71Vega is closer and maybe has more experience and a better set up than I, as I am a pigeon neophyte! But I will keep watch. SAndy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your reponse.

I hope you can adopt them to someone who can give them the same time and attention they are used to getting. They are usd to being in captivity and I would make sure the future owners will agree not to let them outside of the confines of their aviary or coop or house. My hand raised birds do not have the same healthy respect for predators as my other pigeons, and are sitting ducks outside, so they don't go out.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I wish you the best in finding homes for your lovely pigeons. 

Your cage is outstanding for them. Did you build it?


----------

